# sin, sensation



## (SX)

I've done this a work a few times with all the people who can speak multiple languages. I need to know how you say the words SIN and SENSATION in different languages. Also how you write it.


----------



## Eugin

Hi (SX), Welcome to the forums!!!!

In Spanish: 
SIN = PECADO
SENSATION = SENSACION

Bye!!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*Günah:* sin
*Duyu: *sensation _(sansasyon is an alternative.)_


----------



## (SX)

Thanks for the welcome. This is excellent. Thank you for everyone helping me out on this.


----------



## betulina

Hi!

In Catalan:

_sin_ - pecat
_sensation _- sensació


----------



## ireney

Welcome ! 

*a* as in apple *i *as in ink* e* as in elephant *th* as in theatre *s *as ss (no z sound)
capital letter denotes the accented vowel/syllable
I suppose by sensation you mean having to do with the 5 senses?

sin = αμαρτία (amartIa) 
sensation (with the meaning noted above) = αίσθηση (Esthisi)


----------



## Mutichou

*In French:*
sin: péché
sensation: sensation


----------



## Etcetera

*In Russian:*
sin - грех (grekh)
sensation - ощущение (oschuschenie) or чувство (chuvstvo)


----------



## User1001

As far as I know, in German it would be:

die Versündigung - Sin
das Gefühl - Sensation

Might need a Native German to look over it though.


----------



## Almée

Hi!

In *Romanian*:

sin -- *păcat*
sensation -- *senzatie*


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

sin - sonde

sensation - gevoel / sensasie


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


(SX) said:


> I've done this a work a few times with all the people who can speak multiple languages. I need to know how you say the words SIN and SENSATION in different languages. Also how you write it.



In Dutch:
Sin: zonde
Sensation: gevoel, sensatie (in the sense of what you feel/perceive, etc.)
(in the sense of "uproar, spectactle", E. sensation would be D. _sensatie, _not _gevoel_).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

sin - pecado
sensation - sensação


----------



## linguist786

*ARABIC:*

sin = خطء (khiT2un)
sensation = إحساس (ihsaasun)

*URDU:*

sin = گناه (gunaah)
sensation = احساس (ehsaas)

*HINDI:*

sin - गुनाह (gunaah)
sensation - एहसास (ehsaas)

*GUJARATI:*

sin - ગુનો (guno)
sensation - _(unsure)_


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:


> *ARABIC:*
> 
> sin = خطء (khiT2un)
> sensation = إحساس (ihsaasun)


I agree with the second translation, but for the word sin, "khit2un" is not widely used. More often there are :
dhanb ذنب  (plural dhunúb)
and khaTí2a خطيئة (specially in Christian context). plural : khatáyá or khatí2át


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> and khaTí2a خطيئة (specially in Christian context). plural : khatáyá or khatí2át


 Yes, or خطية (_khatiyya_).  By the way, I've never heard of the second plural form you suggest.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

 sin - greh / грех

 sensation
1. osećaj / осећај (sensation  of cold / pain  - osećaj hladnoće / bola)
                 2. senzacija / сензација (to cause/create sensation - izazvati senzaciju)


----------



## irene.acler

In Italian:
Sin=peccato
sensation=sensazione


----------



## Whodunit

tspier2 said:


> As far as I know, in German it would be:
> 
> die Versündigung - Sin
> das Gefühl - Sensation
> 
> Might need a Native German to look over it though.


 
The word "Versündigung" is not very common and sounds like adapted from the Bible.  "Gefühl" is not the best translation for "sensation," since it rather refers to "feeling." My suggestion would be:

sin = *Sünde*
sensantion = *Sinneswahrnehmung*


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Yes, or خطية (_khatiyya_). By the way, I've never heard of the second plural form you suggest.


Khatiyya is the same word as khatii2a, but it's pronounced with what we call in Arabic تخفيف الهمزة .
As for the second plural خطيئات , yes it's not very common. I think it's even mentioned only once in the Qu'ran.
The most common plural is khataaya خطايا.


----------



## Abu Bishr

cherine said:


> As for the second plural خطيئات , yes it's not very common. I think it's even mentioned only once in the Qu'ran.


 
(مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا فأدخلوا نارا، ولم يجدوا من دون الله أنصارا)

Another Arabic word for sin is إثم (ithm) with the plural آثام (aathaam), and possibly معصية (ma'siyah) the plural of which is معاصٍ (ma'aasin). The latter is more "disobedience".


----------



## 1234plet

*In Danish:*

Sin - synd
Sensation - sensation


----------



## (SX)

Thank you everyone for helping me out. Its much appreciated and I'm actually learning quite a bit.


----------



## neli

In slovenian language
SIN=GREH
SENSation=SENZACIJA

Bye


----------



## LeMakiyo

In Chinese
Sin: 罪恶 (zui4 e4)
Sensation: 感情 (gan3 qing2)


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian:

 SIN - GRIJEH

SENSATION - OSJEĆAJ, ČUVSTVO


----------



## (SX)

I see some of you posted translation that includue numbers. Is it just showing up that way becuase I don't have that language install on this pc or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Outsider

I think the numbers you're referring to are a part of the Romanization of Chinese. They represent tones.


----------



## Whodunit

(SX) said:


> I see some of you posted translation that includue numbers. Is it just showing up that way becuase I don't have that language install on this pc or is there something I'm missing?


 
The numbers in the Arabic posts represent letters that do not exist in English and don't have any close English equivalent. They are well-explained here.


----------



## taikuri

In Finnish:
_sin_ - synti
_sensation - sensaatio_


----------



## LeMakiyo

(SX) said:


> I see some of you posted translation that includue numbers. Is it just showing up that way becuase I don't have that language install on this pc or is there something I'm missing?


 
If you were talking about my post (on Chinese), I believe Outsider has answered your question. (That is to say, no, you are not missing anything.)


----------



## janek

*Polish*:

sin - grzech
sensation - uczucie


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> *ARABIC:*
> 
> sin = خطء (khiT2un)
> sensation = إحساس (ihsaasun)
> 
> *URDU:*
> 
> sin = گناه (gunaah)
> sensation = احساس (ehsaas)
> 
> *HINDI:*
> 
> sin - गुनाह (gunaah)
> sensation - एहसास (ehsaas)
> 
> *GUJARATI:*
> 
> sin - ગુનો (guno)
> sensation - _(unsure)_



I am going to differ with Linguist on this one and say that for sin, I would use /paap/.  /gunaah/ works too, but it is from the Persian side.  I don't know the actual Shudhh-Hindi of sensation, but when I do figure it out, rest assure it will be on here.


----------



## mataripis

(SX) said:


> I've done this a work a few times with all the people who can speak multiple languages. I need to know how you say the words SIN and SENSATION in different languages. Also how you write it.


Tagalog: *Sin*=_Kasalanan/kasalaan/sala'   _*Sensation=*nadamang sarap       (sin and sensation)= sala' at sarap


----------

